# convert word to fillable form



## glendakcl (Apr 25, 2011)

I created a document in ms word 2007 and now want to convert it into a fillable form. One that could be filled out and printed over and over. I hope someone can help me find the best way without spending alot of money. Thanks Glenda


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Glenda,

There are various ways of doing this, including with Content Controls and Formfields.
See:
Create forms that users complete or print in Word - Word - Microsoft Office
Microsoft Word MVP FAQ


----------

